# Spinnrute aufbauen



## jackdaniels66909 (2. Juni 2013)

Hey,
ich hoffe, dass das hier das richtige Unterforum ist ;+

Interessehalber wollte ich mal fragen mit was für Kosten man ungefähr rechnen muss wenn man sich eine (Spinn)-Rute aufbauen lässt?

Angenommen ich würde die Rohmaterialien wie Blank, Ringe und Griffmaterial selbst organisieren: was ist denn der übliche Preis für das letztliche Bauen der Rute?

Es geht mir ganz konkret darum, dass ich nur sehr selten Ruten von der Stange finde, die mir gefallen...Andererseits kann ich rein gar nciht einschätzen wieviel der Rutenbauer als Lohn verlangen würde.

Ich habe verschiedene Webseiten angeschauten und würde bei den Rohmaterialen bei +/- 120€ landen..
Leider fehlt mir einfach auch die Zeit um mich mit dme Thema Rutenbau intensiv zu beschäftigen: ich kann nicht abschätzen wieviel Zeit nötig ist um eine Rute anzufertigen #c

Falls ich mir eine Rute bauen lassen würde, würde ich ein sehr schlichtes Modell bevorzugen: keinerlei Schnick Schnack oder Verzierungen...einzig einen direkten Kontakt zum Blank vor der Rolle (für den Zeigefinger/ oder Ringfinger) und eine Grifflänge, die auf meine Armlänge angepasst ist wären mir wichtig.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand eine grobe Einschätzung geben was an Arbeitslohn auf mich zu käme?
Gibt es überhaupt Rutenbauer, die mir nur die Rute zusammen setzen? Oder muss man (ähnlich einer Werkstatt) auch die Einzelteile immer über den jeweiligen Rutenbauer kaufen??

Gibt es eigentlich hier im Forum jemanden, der Ruten (für Andere baut/ bauen würde) ??

ciao
Dennis


----------



## Seele (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute aufbauen*

Kosten kommen auf dich in etwa 50 bis unendlich Euro auf dich zu. Je nachdem was du willst. 

Er Aufbau an sich ist unterschiedlich, jeder nimmt mehr oder weniger, da musst jeden individuell anfragen. 
Klar gibt es welche die das machen, aber der Großteil will seine Materialien ja selbst verkaufen. 

Kannst aber auch selbst bauen.
Wenn du gar keine Kenntnisse hast und dich erst einlesen musst weil keinen hast der es dir zeigt, bist du denke ich sicher 20h beschäftigt. Eher länger.


----------



## Fr33 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute aufbauen*

Hmmm...

wenn es du es direkt bei CMW etc. aufbauen lassen willst - wirds natürlich teurer, dann ärgerst du dich aber nicht über ggf. etwas unsaubere Wicklungen etc. Die hat man als Neuling in Sachen selberbauen schnell ^^

Dennoch - und vor dem Hintergrund, dass du Grifflänge usw. genau auf dich abstimmen willst - macht selber bauen eig schon wieder am meisten Sinn. ich würde es mir überlegen......


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute aufbauen*

Hey,

danke für die Antworten!

Am Selberbauen habe ich auch überlegt, aber ich habe durch mein Studium einfach gar keine Zeit...Hier in Bonn habe ich keine Arbeitsfläche und zu Hause in Kaiserslautern bin ich nur 2x im Monat...Höchstens für die Semesterferien wäre das ein Projekt |kopfkrat

Was ist denn von Komplett-Sets zu halten? Habe letztens einen CTS Blank im Set gesehen für...k.A. 150€ rum.
Ähnliches Angebot gab es auch mit einem Sportex-Blank für unter 100€.

Passen die Materialien, denn dann sicher zusammen?
Oder wird da mehr oder weniger einfach irgendwelches Material zusammen gepackt und dann vermeintlich günstiger verkauft?

Hat jemand evtl. eine Anleitung mit der ein absoluter Neuling schonmal abschätzen könnte ob das ganze durchführbar ist, oder eben nicht?
Ich habe keine 2 linken Händen, und würde mich schon gerne in die Materie einarbeiten: müsste nur eben einschätzen können, ob ich dazu in der Lage bin =)

Einen Rutenbau-Treff gibt es hier Bonn/ Köln nicht rein zufällig, oder??

20h Arbeit sind völlig in Ordnung: das ganze würde dann eben ein Projekt werden..und müsste nicht an einem Tag fertig werden =)

ciao
Dennis


----------



## Lorenz (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute aufbauen*

Hi

die aufzuwendende Zeit reduziert sich drastisch wenn du dir alles vorkauen lässt oder einen Aufbau eines erfahrenen Hobbyrutenbauers kopierst (Ringart,-größe,-Platzierung). Bei Spinnruten von z.B. 2,4 bis 3m findet sich garantiert massenhaft an Materiallisten und Aufbauten woran du anknüpfen kannst. Z.B. Schwarzer Blank und schwarzes Garn machen Unsauberheiten auch nicht so offensichtlich; etwas passendes nach den eigenen funktionalen Vorstellungen zusammenzuschustern würde ich als nicht übermäßig schwer bezeichnen.

In meiner Studentenbude sieht es momentan auch schlimm aus, da ich zwei Ruten für den Urlaub aufbaue. In der WG dann halt öfters die Tür zumachen ^^ Man kann die Rute ja auch mal für eine Woche in die Ecke stellen. Angebundene aber noch nicht lackierte Ringe fallen dann ja nicht gleich ab oder werden verdreht. Mit ein bissi Isopropanol ist die Wicklung dann auch ganz fix wieder gereinigt, wenn es länger rumstand.



Ein Rutenbauer/Rutenbaushop hat ja Interesse daran möglichst viele mit dem "Rutenbauvirus" zu infizieren und Kundne glücklich zu machen. Wenn also Bausätze angeboten werden, dann sollten die auch passen. Wenn du einen Blank gefunden hast der dich interessiert (es gibt auch Restposten, Sonderangebote, B-Ware!), dann tät ich ruhig mal bei dem Shop anfragen ob sie dir passende z.B. Griffteile zusammenstellen. Ein Parallel-Duplonstück kannst du dann ja für das hintere Griffteil passend zurechtschneiden und bei nem geteilten Griff hat sich das ja eh erledigt.


----------



## Seele (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute aufbauen*

Also CTS für 150 hört sich für mich recht günstig an, meine CTSs liegen so bei 200 bis 300 Euro im Material. Kommt natürlich auch auf die Komponenten an. 

Nen Bausatz würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt nehmen sondern eher was eigenes zusammen stellen, kannst ja mit dem Shop (CMW,Tackle24, Bartsch, usw.) absprechen ob das zusammen passt oder was du genau willst. 
Falls du vor hast dabei zu bleiben bei der Materie, dann kauf dir aber ne Wickelbank, das ist 10 mal besser als auf nem Weinkarton zu binden. Das spiegelt sich auch im Ergebnis wieder. 
Am idealsten ist eh einen Kurs zu besuchen oder jemanden zu haben der es kann. Ich wäre glaub ich ausgeflippt bei meiner ersten Rute wenn ich keine Hilfe gehabt hätte.


----------



## Breamhunter (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute aufbauen*

Ich habe mich vor meinem ersten Projekt im RBF angemeldet und eingelesen. 
Dann bei Tackle24 beraten lassen, Blank und das ganze Zubehör bestellt und mir eine einteilige Baitcast-Rute aufgebaut. Ist eigentlich garnicht so schwer. 
Meine zweite (CTS-EST) kam dann komplett von CMW. Lief auch alles reibungslos.
Und wie schon weiter oben erwähnt muß man das Ding ja auch nicht in einem Rutsch zusammenschustern. #h


----------



## Fr33 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute aufbauen*

Meine SS3 hat sich bisher seit Februar hingezogen.... (oder wars noch früher?!). Liegt aber auch daran, dass ich mir viel Zeit mit dem Design, der Auswahl der Komponenten und der Beringung gelassen hatte.

Ist dann meine 3 Rute, die aufbaue...zwar auch noch kein Meisterwerk wie andere das immer schaffen - aber für die Dritte überhaupt ganz gut geworden (ist aber noch nicht fertig ^^).

Mit das Wichtigste ist aber - Übung und Zeit! Und wenn man abends mal vor dem TV 1-2 Wicklungen macht.....

Würde halt gerade am Anfang nicht gleich Material von 200€ verbauen wollen und wie schon genannt, nicht gleich versuchen Kreuzwicklungen oder übermäßige Zierwicklungen etc, zu verwenden... das kommt alles noch...

http://*ih.us/a/img42/462/20130601142349.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img802/4035/20130601142407.jpg


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute aufbauen*

Hi,

die Idee sich eine Spinnrute selbst zu bauen und nicht bauen zu lassen festigt sich langsam 

Ich habe eben mal nach Material geschaut und würde bei der ersten Rute einen günstigen Blank aufbauen (z.B. von K.Bartsch für 34€), am restlichen Material würde ich zunächst auch sparen und z.B. einen Standard Rollenhalter von Fuji und Fuji-Ringe nehmen...dazu Duplon statt Kork.
Da wäre ich mit allen Materialien so bei +/- 80€ schätze ich.

Für die erste Rute will ich mich was das Geld angeht nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und erstmal schauen ob ich es überhaupt hinbekomme...

Verschiedene Anleitungen habe ich mir auch angeschaut: ich glaube, dass ich das bewältigen kann |kopfkrat
Das einzige was mir wirklich sorgen macht ist die Ringverteilung: hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich die genaue Position feststellen kann?
Sieht man denn am Blank die Verdickung, die beim Rollen entstanden ist? Oder muss man den Blank auf dem Boden biegen um den Springerpunkt herauszufinden?
Würde man die Verdickung sehen, würde ich einfach am Anfang und Ende einen Punkt setzen und mir eine gerade Linie auf den Blank malen (mit Kreide)...

Und wie sieht das mit der Steckverbindung aus? Was muss denn da gemacht werden?
Oder werden die Blanks mit fertiger Steckverbindung geliefert??

ciao
Dennis


----------



## Seele (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute aufbauen*

Aaaaalso

- Ringverteilung: berechnungstool beim Karl auf der Seite
- Auch Kleber, Lack und Kleinteile bei deiner Berechnung mit einfließen lassen nicht dass es dann doch zu teuer wird (wobei Rutenbau nicht teuer genug sein kann  )
- Overlap (Verdickung) sieht man nicht und muss man selbst raus finden, da gibt's verschiedenste Methoden
- Das mit dem Punkt setzen klappt auch nicht, Spitzenring fertig positionieren, dann die anderen Ringe wickeln und danach dann nochmal ausrichten. Da merkst auch schnell wie fest du wickeln sollst damit es passt. 
- Steckverbindung passt "von Werk" aus


----------



## Fr33 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute aufbauen*

Overlap habe ich bisher eig immer vernachlässigt und meine Ruten so aufgebaut, dass die Spitze gerade ist. Sprich - die meisten Blanks sind immer etwas krumm an der Spitze... ich setzte die Ringe daher immer auf die Gegenüberliegende Seite der Krümmung um später ne gerade Rute zu haben....


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute aufbauen*

Hallo Seele,
und vielen Dank für den Post |wavey:

Gut, dass du die Ringverteilung erwähnst...daran hatte ich nicht gedacht #c
Aber umso besser, dass es ein Tool dafür gibt!

Also die Steckverbindung wird nicht verarbeitet: das lässt man komplett so wie es kommt, ja?

Die Position der Ringe verstehe ich immernoch nicht: gibt es dazu eine detaillierte Anleitung?
So wie ich es jetzt verstehe nimmt man den Blank und drückt ihn auf den Boden. Dann wird das ganze gedreht bis...ja was passiert? Der Blank sich an einer Stelle anders biegt, als es vorher der Fall war? Das sollte dann der Overlap sein -> der dient als Rückgrat der Rute, und die Ringe werden genau gegenüber eingebunden, oder? Aber wie macht man das bei mehr als 2 Ringen |bigeyes. Ich hatte gehofft, ich kann mir 2 Punkte als Orientierung nehmen und dann auf der Linie (zwischen den beiden Punkten) die Ringe setzen?

Achja: die Kleinteile sind eingeplant: würde einen 1-Komponenten Lack nehmen und einfachen schwarzen Garn..eben auch mit dem Hintergedanken, dass man damit Unsauberkeiten nicht so schnell sieht #c
Beim Kleber bin ich mir nicht sicher: müsste man dann sehen was sich bei anderen bewährt hat..

Wenn mir hier niemand explizit von den (günstigen/ billigen) Blanks des Herrn Bartsch abrät würde ich den o.g. Blank nehmen und mich dann mit Herrn Bartsch in Verbindung setzen wegen der anderen Komponenten...seine Webseite ist einfach viel zu groß |bigeyes
Und ich weiß auch nicht genau was ich wirklich brauche: sprich welche Ringe, wieviele davon und welche Größe.

ciao
Dennis


----------



## Seele (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute aufbauen*

Einfachste Variante Karl anrufen (sofern er mal Zeit hat) und der erzählt dir dann in kurzen 30min alles 
Läuft aber gerade den Jakobsweg also würde ich noch ne Woche oder so warten. 

Man macht das mit gutem Augenmaß  
Steckverbindung kriegt nur ne Stützwicklung das reicht. Du hast sowieso eine doppelte Blankstärke in dem Bereich. 
1K-Lack geht mal gar nicht da gibt's extra Rutenbaulack, normales Garn auch nicht weil das gleich reißt. Wichtiger wäre dass du kein fixiertes Garn nimmst weil da siehst dann wirklich mal ne Unachtsamkeit nicht.


----------



## Fr33 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute aufbauen*

Hallo Jack,

als Kleber (für Griff + Rollenhalter) wird gerne 2-K Exopy Kleber (mehr ein zähflüssiges Gel) oder zur Not UHU Hart genommen. Hier muss man aber aufpassen, dass man bei fertigen Klebern drauf achtet, dass der (falls er schäumend und somit Hohlraumfüllend ist) sich nicht an den Seiten etc. rausdrückt... also immer gut abwaschen.

Als Lack für die Ringwicklungen nimmt man am besten nen 2-K Exid Harz Lack. 1K kann man auch versuchen.... habe ich aber keine Erfahrungen mit. Hab mich da auf die Tipps anderer mit dem 2-K Zeugs verlassen und fahre damit gut.

Ringabstände / Ringgrößen richtet sich immer etwas nach der Grifflänge und der Rollengröße. Wird dir aber Karl Bartsch schon alles passend dazu legen. Genau wie den Lack (in Dosierspritzen) usw.


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute aufbauen*

Hi,

also ich meinte natürlich kein normales Haushalts-Garn..würde die Kleinteile einfach auch über den Herrn Bartsch bestellen: auf seiner Webseite ist ja alles zu bekommen was man braucht oder möchte =)

Gut zu wissen, dass er momentan eh nicht da ist: werde ihm eine Email schreiben!

Versteh ich das richtig, dass man zur Griffmontage den Blank mit Krepp umwickelt (um die Leerräume zwischen Blank und Griffmaterial zu füllen), das Krepp mit Kleber bestreicht und dann das Griffmaterial aufschiebt?
Dann wäre das wirklich das geringste Problem :m

Und ja wegen den Ringen werde ich mit Herrn Bartsch mal sprechen müssen: die Auswahl, die er hat ist einfach unüberschaubar groß: ich weiß nicht recht was ich überhaupt brauche!

ciao
Dennis


----------



## Seele (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute aufbauen*

Nimmst seine Hausmarke, günstig und gut. Hab ich auch teilweise auf den Ruten. 

Ja das wird mit Krepp unterwickelt. Schwer ist Rutenbauen im Grunde auch nicht.


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute aufbauen*

@ Seele: kennst du auch die anderen Artikel, die unter der Hausmarke vertrieben werden? Es gibt ja auch Rollenhalter, Ringe, etc. von Bartsch. Sollte man da lieber zu Fuji greifen, oder sind die Artikel von ausreichend guter Qualität?
Aufgebaut müsste die Rute für Barsch und Forellen her halten: gefischt werden würde sie wahrscheinlich mit Monofiler Schnur...weshalb ich bei den Ringen max. auf Fuji SIC setzen würde?

Kennt jemand vielleicht zufällig die Blanks von Bartsch??
Speziell den 2,1m 5-20gr WG für 34€?

Oder kann man da für das Geld ohnehin wenig falsch machen?
Es ginge ja auch mehr darum die Materie mal kennen zu lernen und nicht sich eine High-End Barschrute zusammen zu stellen |rolleyes

Es wäre mehr so der Test-Blank |supergri

ciao
Dennis


----------



## Seele (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute aufbauen*

Die sind ganz anständig, vor allem für das Geld. Beim RH nehm ich nen Fuji oder ALPS weil der kaum mehr kostet. Nen Schmarrn wird er dir nicht verkaufen, das macht der Karl nicht. Ruf ihn einfach an, dann passt das schon. Umgänglicher Mensch, evtl ein Duden wäre praktisch wenn du nicht aus Bayern kommst


----------



## Fr33 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute aufbauen*

Für die Testrute kannste z.B. anstelle von teuren FuJi Sic Ringen auch erstmal auf Fuji Alconites etc. zurück greifen... spart wieder ein paar € und sehr viel Unterschied wirste da erstmal nicht haben.....


----------



## Bulettenbär (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute aufbauen*



Seele schrieb:


> Steckverbindung kriegt nur ne Stützwicklung das reicht. Du hast sowieso eine doppelte Blankstärke in dem Bereich.



Ich wollte auch mal anfangen mit dem Rutenbau. Restposten Blank gekauft, zusammengesteckt um die Aktion zusehen. Direkt an der Steckverbindung aufgerissen. Vor dem Anfang schon wieder aufgehört#q#h


----------



## Fr33 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute aufbauen*

@ Bär

dann hatte dein Blank schon ne Vorschädigung.... da reisst normalerweise nix. Die Stützwicklung ist halt für den längerfristigen Gebrauch diese Quentchen Sicherheit


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute aufbauen*

Hi,

Ja bei den Ringen werde ich auf Standard-Qualität zurück greifen...zumal ich nicht vorhabe mit Geflecht zu fischen und die Rute allgemein keine so große Belastung erfahren wird.

Also Blank wird dann ziemlich sicher der günstige von Bartsch, Rollenhalter ein Fuji-Modell (gibt es da grundlegende Unterschiede, bzw. Modelle, die man besonders empfehlen kann? Oder unterscheiden die sich nur in Design und Abmessungen?) Sonst würde ich beim Rollenhalter auch das günstigste nehmen was ich finde.

Wie schauts denn beim Griff aus?
Dachte an einen Splithandle: evtl. doch aus Kork (sollte leichter zu verarbeiten sein?´Gerade wenn man den Durchmesser anpasst). Funktioniert folgendes: kurzer Vorgriff (konisch) vor dem RH, dann wieder ein kurzer Vorgriff (konisch) falsch herum montiert NACH dem RH und ans Ende vom Griffteil ein Stück Vorgriff (gerade/ parallel)?

Die Enden der Vorgriffe könnte man sich mit Winding Checks verkleiden?

Ich mag durchgehende Griffe nicht besonders, und hätte mit der o.g. Methode am wenigstens Abfall...sonst muss ich eben einen längeren Griff nehmen und mir den zuschneiden.

Habe jetzt noch keine genaue Idee wie das aussehen würde, aber sollte doch eigentlich passen, den RH einfach durch die beiden Vorgriffe zu fixieren und dann am Ende nochmal ein kleines Stück Kork für die linke Hand beim Werfen?
Viel mehr Griff würde ich bei der Länge an Rute eh nicht haben wollen/ brauchen...gerade im Nahbereich werfe mit nur einer Hand |rolleyes

Nochmal eine Frage zu den Ringen: wie kann man denn die Größen da einschätzen? Gibt es eine Tabelle wie groß ein Ring der Größe #08 ist??
Und wenn ich bei dem 2,1m Blank 5 Ringe + Spitzenring verarbeiten wollen würde: nehme ich dann z.B. Leitring in #08, danach #10, #12, #14, #16 und Spitzenring?
Oder eher #08, 2x #10, 2x #12 und Spitzenring?

Allgemein bin ich nicht sicher wie groß man die Ringe wählen sollte?! Macht ja doch auch einiges an Gewicht aus =)

Jaa...das grobe Konzept steht ja dann mehr oder weniger: nur bei Griff und Ringen stecke ich nach wie vor fest...

ciao
Dennis


----------



## Seele (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute aufbauen*

So jetzt bist genau bei den Fragen die sich jeder Rutenbauer vor dem Einkauf stellt. Alles vor und Nachteile und macht den Rutenbau so interessant. DU bestimmst was auf deine Rute kommt, nicht die Firma XYZ. Wenn du dir aber nicht sicher bist was wo hin passt dann sag zum Karl einfach du willst was Passendes. Er schickt dann schon das Richtige. 
Ob Duplon oder Kork ist nahezu egal, lässt sich beides einwandfrei bearbeiten. Wenn ne Drechselmaschine hast ists noch idealer zum schleifen.


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute aufbauen*

Hi,

kurze Frage: sind die Ring Größen eigentlich genormt?
Habe eben eine Seite gefunden in der z.B. folgendes angegeben ist: 
25er Ring = 17,6mm Durchmesser, 
16er Ring = 10,4mm Durchmesser.

Kann man sich auf diese Werte verlassen??
Oder definiert jeder Hersteller diese Werte anders?

Und noch ne andere Frage:
Bei Griffmaterial, RH und Abschlusskappe ist es doch sicher einfacher/ besser zu verarbeiten wenn der Durchmesser der Materialien kleiner als der Durchmesser des Blanks ist, oder?
Denn dann kann ich das Material etwas ausfeilen: anders muss ich relativ viel Material unterfüttern, damit es passt #c

Nur bei den Rollenhaltern komme ich mit den Größen nicht klar: da sind die Innendurchmesser immer viel größer als der Blankdurchmesser...Beispielsweise hat ja selbst der kleinste Fuji-RH einen Innendurchmesser von 17mm...der Blank aber an der dicksten Stelle nur 9,8mm

Übersehe ich da etwas, oder muss man beim RH tatsächlich so viel Material unterfüttern?!

ciao
Dennis


----------



## Fr33 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute aufbauen*

Na da hat sich aber einer vom Virus anstecken lassen 

So erstmal deine Fragen nach und nach:



> kurze Frage: sind die Ring Größen eigentlich genormt?
> Habe eben eine Seite gefunden in der z.B. folgendes angegeben ist:
> 25er Ring = 17,6mm Durchmesser,
> 16er Ring = 10,4mm Durchmesser.
> ...


 
Nicht wirklich.... zwar sind Ringe meist alle vom Durchmesser gleich - jedoch ist bei einem die Einlage dicker, beim nächsten die Einlage dünner usw. Ich gucke daher gerne bei Tackle24.de rein, da hier die ganzen Maße (auch Höhe) dabei steht. Ich orientiere mich dann eher an diesen Maßen...



> Und noch ne andere Frage:
> Bei Griffmaterial, RH und Abschlusskappe ist es doch sicher einfacher/ besser zu verarbeiten wenn der Durchmesser der Materialien kleiner als der Durchmesser des Blanks ist, oder?
> Denn dann kann ich das Material etwas ausfeilen: anders muss ich relativ viel Material unterfüttern, damit es passt #c


 
Ganz im Gegenteil... es ist einfach lieber ein bischen Krepp auf den Blank zu wickeln und dann Griff / Rollenhalter etc. zu verkleben, anstelle du ewig rum feilen musst. Gerade bei durchgehenden Griffteilen etc. brauchst du lange Feilen bzw. Ahlen... da finde ich lieber ne Schicht Krepp darunter und dann 2-K Kleber weniger anstrengend. Vorallem vergisst man gerne, dass ein Griffmaterial mit Kleber sich schön festsaugt... dann schiebst du da nix mehr |wavey:. Achja Die Abschlusskappe kommt immer als letztes rein, sodass man damit die Rute noch ggf. ausbalancieren kann. Und wenn die nicht passt - Krepp + Kleber ---> Hält Bombenfest.



> Nur bei den Rollenhaltern komme ich mit den Größen nicht klar: da sind die Innendurchmesser immer viel größer als der Blankdurchmesser...Beispielsweise hat ja selbst der kleinste Fuji-RH einen Innendurchmesser von 17mm...der Blank aber an der dicksten Stelle nur 9,8mm
> 
> Übersehe ich da etwas, oder muss man beim RH tatsächlich so viel Material unterfüttern?!


 
Da denkst du schon richtig ... allerdings musst du da nicht von vorne bis hinten ne halbe Rolle Krepp drauf wickeln, sondern es reichen 2-3 Auflagepunkte.... das spart Arbeit und Gewicht. Es gibt sogar so ne Art "Spacer" die man anstelle vom Krepp auf den Blank packt und wo der RH drüber geschoben und verklebt wird - aber wenn du wüsstes, was sich so alles unter 200€ Ruten versteckt (Pappe, Papier, Klebeband usw.) ist Krepp mehr als OK.

Was RH angeht spielt später auch die Wunschrolle und deine Hand eine große Rolle.... 16er RH sind schon sehr filligran und super für 1000er Röllchen.... wer Hände wie Paddel hat, sollte eher auf 17er oder 18er RH hoch gehen....sieht sonst aus, als würdest du ein Streichholz mit der Hand greifen...

----> Zum Thema Winding Checks:

Winding Checks bestellt mal lieber eine Nummer größer als zu klein. Unterwickeln mit Garn etc. geht immer.... aber aufbohren wird nix  ich bestell immer gleich 3 Größen mit und nehm dann eh nur eine... kosten ja nix. Und mit Glück ist der passende fürs nächste mal dabei!


Lass dich von Karl beraten.... da bekommste was, was def. Hand und Fuß hat.....und kein Set, was irgendwie zusammen gewürfelt wurde... :m

PS: Zum Ringfuß-Anschleifen, Overlap usw. kommen wir später ^^


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute aufbauen*

Hi,

ja ich lasse mich bei diesen Sachen immer viel zu schnell anstecken #c
Habe deshalb auch schon agefangen Fliegen und Streamer zu binden =)
Allerdings lässt mich der Rhein Pegel mittlerweile seit 8 Wochen im Stich, sodass ich wirklich froh mich wenigstens etwas beschäftigen zu können |bigeyes:vik:

Sieht das denn auf der fertigen Rute nicht sehr komisch aus, wenn ich da einen 18er Rollenhalter nehme und den so viel unterfüttern muss??

Fischen würde ich am Anfang eine 1500er oder 2500er Exage: käme darauf an wie schwerdie ganze Kombi wird und wo sie austariert ist: meine Greys zum Beispiel (auch 2,1m) ist mit einer 2500er Stradic absolut perfekt austariert...von daher würde ich eher eine größere Rolle fischen, als Blei einzuarbeiten (wobei natürlich klar ist, dass man eien Rute über die Rolle nur marginal ausbalancieren kann).


Bei den Griffmaterialien stellt sich die Frage nach den Durchmessern eigentlich gar nicht mehr: die meisten sind mit 10mm Bohrung versehen, sodass man eh mit Krepss arbeiten müsste.

Kurze Frage noch zu den Ringen:
Ich habe bei dem Bartsch' Blank einen Durchmesser von 1,6mm: nehme ich dann einen Ring mit 1,6mm pder 1,8mm Durchmesser? Würde jetzt eigentlich zu dem 1,6mm Ring tendieren, aber der Kleber muss ja auch noch irgendwo hin?

Und wie schaut es mit den anderen Ringen aus?
Ich würde momentan einen 30iger Startring nehmen...wie teiel ich die folgenden Ring Größen auf?

30->25->20->16->12->10->06 (1,6mm)

Oder

30->20->12->10->08->06 (1,6mm)

Habe jetzt aber auch von einigen gelesen, die die Ringe so aufteilen:

30->12->10->08->08->08->06

Macht es Sinn die Ringe immer kleiner werdend zu wählen, oder sollte man ab einer gewissen Größe nicht mehr kleiner werden?!

ciao
Dennis


----------



## Fr33 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute aufbauen*

Die Beringung ist ne halbe Wissenschaft für sich.... bei ner 2500er Rolle würde ich keinen 30er Starter nehmen.... an meiner SS3 habe ich nen 25er verbaut.... der reicht locker und spart wieder 1-2 Gramm.

Im Grunde macht es Sinn, dass die Ringe schnell kleiner werden, denn kleinere Ringe wiegen meist weniger.... das ist auch der Hintergedanke des NGC (New Guide Concepts), welche eine schnelle reduzierung der Ringgröße anstrebt... allerdings braucht man dann schon mal 1-2 Ringe mehr als bei ner normalen Beringung.


Vielleicht als Anfänger für ne spritzige Rute wäre z.B der MicroWave Ringsatz von RodPro aus Hanau etwas für dich. Habe ich auch an meiner kleinen Spinnrute (fische damit T-Rig, Skirted Jigs etc.). Vorteil hier ist, dass die Ringabstände fix sind und man sich eig Rechnen etc, sparen kann 

Beim Spitzenring kannste den größeren nehmen (1,8mm)... die 0,2mm sind super fürn Kleber!


PS: Hier hatte ich die angesprochenen MicroWave Ringe an meiner ersten Rute verbaut:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92494&page=119


----------

